# Dassid's Thread



## Dassid (Feb 19, 2010)

Rapther info
Rapthers are probably one of the more common species of reptile on the planet. Though, they are usually a very diverse group and vary in appearance greatly even in their own families. However all Rapthers are easily recognized by their scent which is an odd rusty scent but it seems more of a strange musk. 
This scent is peculiar and the reasons they smell this way is lost to them. It seems to have some semblance with their old homeland which was rich in Iron ore. They left this place to found Reptios, however, their ancestral home's location was lost during this migration. 

For reptiles is is also odd to find they are warm blooded creatures. They are also highly compatible with other races (offspring wise) but tend to stick to their own species. 

Some variances of the rapther have a pack mind and are more viscous than their cousins but they are still civilized in the sense they aren't feral minded. 

There are also rapthers that are good with electronics and magics as well. 

The most common rapther is the basic lithe reptile with a rather balanced skill set. It is easy to tell the difference between these variances for their markings and habits, which vary greatly. (My character is a cross of the mage and techy but he took more after the mage.) 

They are a very open species with rich variances in tastes of music, art, and sports. Reproduction of the rapther varies from egg laying to live birth depending on what species they mate with (This peculiar birthing habit is under research). This has led to rapthers creating odd hybrid species which have more or less taken off as their own species, so different was their appearance from their parents, but they are not common and are few since, again I repeat, rapther's prefer their own species. They are open to others for ideas and technology but interspecial relationships are rare.


(I will add more as time goes on)


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

And then space marines invaded and stripped the planet of all of it's natural resources.

The End.


----------



## torachi (Feb 19, 2010)

tl;dr


----------



## Dassid (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And then space marines invaded and stripped the planet of all of it's natural resources.
> 
> The End.




>.> *BITE*


----------



## Dassid (Feb 19, 2010)

torachi said:


> tl;dr



Then why did you click?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Dassid said:


> >.> *BITE*


Don't get pissed off at me! The UAC needed that unobtainium!


----------



## Dassid (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't get pissed off at me! The UAC needed that unobtainium!



The orbital guard would have destroyed you anyways. It has heavy space traffic. X3 Devise a trade agreement!!!!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Dassid said:


> The orbital guard would have destroyed you anyways. It has heavy space traffic. X3 Devise a trade agreement!!!!


We don't have time for negotiations. We _need _those resources, and we need them _now_. Surrender peacefully or we'll call in the entire fleet!


----------



## Dassid (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We don't have time for negotiations. We _need _those resources, and we need them _now_. Surrender peacefully or we'll call in the entire fleet!



We can offer your men women. >.> We have gravital technology too! And I'm not an ambassador! I'm some back street lizard. :I


----------



## torachi (Feb 19, 2010)

Dassid said:


> Then why did you click?


Because i forgot to use my superpsychic abilities to make sure it wasnt a hyper lengthy fursona description BEFORE i clicked.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 19, 2010)

torachi said:


> Because i forgot to use my superpsychic abilities to make sure it wasnt a hyper lengthy fursona description BEFORE i clicked.




X3 *noms* Well SURPRISE!!! You got wall of text in the face.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Dassid said:


> We can offer your men women. >.> We have gravital technology too! And I'm not an ambassador! I'm some back street lizard. :I


Fuck your women, my men don't need alien pussy, we need your god damn resources!

Now, if you don't surrender the planet peacefully within the next hour, we'll launch a full scale bombardment of your planet. We'll kill every god damn lifeform on the surface and then send in the planet cracker to commence the mining operation. 

_DO I MAKE MYSELF CLEAR?_


----------



## Dassid (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Fuck your women, my men don't need alien pussy, we need your god damn resources!
> 
> Now, if you don't surrender the planet peacefully within the next hour, we'll launch a full scale bombardment of your planet. We'll kill every god damn lifeform on the surface and then send in the planet cracker to commence the mining operation.
> 
> _DO I MAKE MYSELF CLEAR?_




>.>
<.<
A trade agreement won't take long. And you honestly expect an intergalactic trade dealing planet wouldn't have defensive systems capable of knocking out your entire fleet? WHY ARE YOU ON MY HOME HOLOSCREEN ANYWAYS?! I told you I'm not an ambassador I'm a civilian. >:I

And that thumbnail avi is cute. >.=.>


----------



## torachi (Feb 19, 2010)

Dassid said:


> X3 *noms* Well SURPRISE!!! You got wall of text in the face.


Epic fail.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 19, 2010)

torachi said:


> Epic fail.



I fail all the time. You think you saying that bugs me? XD


----------



## Krasl (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And then space marines invaded and stripped the planet of all of it's natural resources.
> 
> The End.



lol, avatar reference. :3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

Dassid said:


> >.>
> <.<
> A trade agreement won't take long. And you honestly expect an intergalactic trade dealing planet wouldn't have defensive systems capable of knocking out your entire fleet? WHY ARE YOU ON MY HOME HOLOSCREEN ANYWAYS?! I told you I'm not an ambassador I'm a civilian. >:I
> 
> And that thumbnail avi is cute. >.=.>



_SIR WHAT IS YOUR MAJOR MALFUNCTION?

_Our technology is _centuries _more advanced than yours. We can take your entire defenses before our ships even exit hyperspace! I am threatening total annihilation of your planet here. All it takes is one transmission to HQ and we'll have our entire fleet glassing the surface of your weak planet.

Now do we have your complete surrender so that we may begin our mining operations, or do we get to kill off your entire planet?


----------



## Dassid (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> _SIR WHAT IS YOUR MAJOR MALFUNCTION?
> 
> _Our technology is _centuries _more advanced than yours. We can take your entire defenses before our ships even exit hyperspace! I am threatening total annihilation of your planet here. All it takes is one transmission to HQ and we'll have our entire fleet glassing the surface of your weak planet.
> 
> Now do we have your complete surrender so that we may begin our mining operations, or do we get to kill off your entire planet?




>.> You can stop now. Please..


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

*this thread makes my brain hurt. D'=*


----------



## Dassid (Feb 19, 2010)

leon said:


> *this thread makes my brain hurt. D'=*




Well we have my serious super long first post then we have the troll making it worse. Yeah sorry..


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2010)

leon said:


> *this thread makes my brain hurt. D'=*


Dude playing genocidal space marine commander is awesome!



Dassid said:


> >.> You can stop now. Please..



That's it! HQ has been informed that the locals are hostile and will not negotiate. Our fleet is on it's way complete with a Class A Planet Cracker, once we glass the surface, the mining vessel while fire a powerful laser that will reduce your planet to nothing more than rubble and asteroids. Then it's smooth sailin' as we collect the rewards... 

It was nice knowin' you asshole, see you in whatever hell you scumbag aliens go to.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude playing genocidal space marine commander is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



............................... *sighs* Whatever.. fine who cares. Troll me, make this thread pointless.. fine.. screw you too...


----------



## Leon (Feb 19, 2010)

Dassid said:


> Well we have my serious super long first post then we have the troll making it worse. Yeah sorry..


 
HK isn't a troll. >=C 

He's my rape partner. :3c


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> HK isn't a troll. >=C
> 
> He's my rape partner. :3c




v.v


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> ............................... *sighs* Whatever.. fine who cares. Troll me, make this thread pointless.. fine.. screw you too...


I'm not trolling, I <3 scifi, and no scifi epic is complete without angry space marines! If only you negotiated with them, then your planet would still be standing, and not reduced to nothing =[


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

I think I love H&K.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I think I love H&K.


Don't worry, I <3 you too.


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I think I love H&K.


 
And I think I love you.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Leon, you're my ho. H&K is not your toy.


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Leon, you're my ho. H&K is not your toy.


 
Can I be your ho and toy?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Nope, H&K is my plaything. You just earn me mah monay.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Nope, H&K is my plaything. You just earn me mah monay.


I like the sounda that...


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Nope, H&K is my plaything. You just earn me mah monay.


 
Ok, I do it cuz I love ya. <3


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not trolling, I <3 scifi, and no scifi epic is complete without angry space marines! If only you negotiated with them, then your planet would still be standing, and not reduced to nothing =[



I offered negotiations.......... v.v Maybe I should just get rid of this thread since it's going nowhere..


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> I offered negotiations.......... v.v Maybe I should just get rid of this thread since it's going nowhere..



YOU'RE DEAD MY SHIPS GLASSED YOUR PLANET STOP BREAKING MY IMMERSION! >=[


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

*sigh* v.v


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> *sigh* v.v


Sir the UAC talks business. They are the most feared starfleet in the galaxy. If they ask you to surrender, you surrender.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sir the UAC talks business. They are the most feared starfleet in the galaxy. If they ask you to surrender, you surrender.



Just do whatever... I don't care...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> Just do whatever... I don't care...


Why are you nerdraging so much over this? I was just having fun god  damn son =[


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why are you nerdraging so much over this? I was just having fun god  damn son =[



I'm easily depressed, I posted this thread to try and give information everyone was asking about.. I'm sorry.....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> I'm easily depressed, I posted this thread to try and give information everyone was asking about.. I'm sorry.....


And your foolishness and depression got your entire species and planet destroyed. Pity...


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And your foolishness and depression got your entire species and planet destroyed. Pity...



Why are you doing this? What did I do?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> Why are you doing this? What did I do?


Sir we offered you surrender, we offered you a peaceful way out! We would've relocated you to another section of space, to your own little planet. But no, you refused our offer. So we had to do it.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> Why are you doing this? What did I do?



He doesn't hate you. Orders are orders.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

I give up... Do what you want. This was a stupid idea I get it..

If you want to rp don't do stuff like that in an informational thread...


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> I give up... Do what you want. This was a stupid idea I get it..
> 
> If you want to rp don't do stuff like that in an informational thread...


 

In your introduction thread all we wanted to know was what a rapther was, not the whole story of the planet.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> I give up... Do what you want. This was a stupid idea I get it..
> 
> If you want to rp don't do stuff like that in an informational thread...


Your planet should have been ready for anything. Do you think Alderaan was ready to be blown up by the Deathstar!?


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> In your introduction thread all we wanted to know was what a rapther was, not the whole story of the planet.



Fixed it. Enjoy.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Your planet should have been ready for anything. Do you think Alderaan was ready to be blown up by the Deathstar!?



I really can't tell if you're being mean or friendly. :/


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> I really can't tell if you're being mean or friendly. :/


Both.

And you realize that A: a planet would have to be VERY LARGE to have 78 moons and B: it would be near impossible for a rock planet to exist that was that size.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Hoth is where it's at...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Your planet should have been ready for anything. Do you think Alderaan was ready to be blown up by the Deathstar!?



and there's our starwars quote of the day! :3


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> I really can't tell if you're being mean or friendly. :/


 
This is him being friendly.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Hoth is where it's at...


Hell yeah!

*highfive*


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Your planet should have been ready for anything. Do you think Alderaan was ready to be blown up by the Deathstar!?



Good point kind sir. This is why you kick ass.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Whitemountaintiger said:


> Good point kind sir. This is why you kick ass.


Thank you, thank you.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> *highfive*


 
-allows-


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Both.
> 
> And you realize that A: a planet would have to be VERY LARGE to have 78 moons and B: it would be near impossible for a rock planet to exist that was that size.



:I What are you wanting from me? Seriously. I edited the main post so all the stupid planet stuff is null and void now.


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -allows-


 
Pimp someone beat me up when I tryed to get tha money!!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> :I What are you wanting from me? Seriously. I edited the main post so all the stupid planet stuff is null and void now.


It's just...

If you're gunna make a badass scifi planet, at least make it believable man...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> :I What are you wanting from me? Seriously. I edited the main post so all the stupid planet stuff is null and void now.



this is just the way he and some people are on here...
they love to toy with you.
you learn to get used to it, trust me.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's just...
> 
> If you're gunna make a badass scifi planet, at least make it believable man...




I REALIZE I NEEDED FINE TUNING!!! No need to be mean about it. Damn.. I am trying to let my creativity flow. Sorry for trying! Tch. You've officially gotten on my bad side.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> this is just the way he and some people are on here...
> they love to toy with you.
> you learn to get used to it, trust me.



I used to be a serious rper.. I know I needed fine tuning and crap and people like him come along and completely RUIN a developing idea. I haven't found ANYONE willing to help brainstorm because of people like him.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Pimp someone beat me up when I tryed to get tha money!!


 
....Does Kylie Mischief need to choke a bitch? I can't believe this I have to get out of the car and choke a bitch!
dave: "nah man, lets go, c'mon"
You got lucky this time, bitch. You better thank Dave Chappell.
dave: "RUN BITCH"


Dassid said:


> I REALIZE I NEEDED FINE TUNING!!! No need to be mean about it. Damn.. I am trying to let my creativity flow. Sorry for trying! Tch. You've officially gotten on my bad side.


 
Lol easy there drama queen. You gonna be okay? He's playing with you man. In his special way.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

And now I'm mad.. Ugh.. I hate being mad...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> I used to be a serious rper.. I know I needed fine tuning and crap and people like him come along and completely RUIN a developing idea. I haven't found ANYONE willing to help brainstorm because of people like him.



just don't let his critisism get to you, you had a great idea, you should let it flow.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> And now I'm mad.. Ugh.. I hate being mad...


 
You wouldn't like him when he's angry...


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> just don't let his critisism get to you, you had a great idea, you should let it flow.




At least there is someone decent here.. Thank you very much. I've been developing the ideas for a while now but no one has given me GOOD constructive critism to help me develop the idea more.


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> ....Does Kylie Mischief need to choke a bitch? I can't believe this I have to get out of the car and choke a bitch!
> dave: "nah man, lets go, c'mon"
> You got lucky this time, bitch. You better thank Dave Chappell.
> dave: "RUN BITCH"
> ...


 
It's ok grandmaster pimp I got the money!


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> You wouldn't like him when he's angry...




....... I had a feeling someone would say that.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

This thread got derailed quickly thanks to mister space marine. >.>


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> At least there is someone decent here.. Thank you very much. I've been developing the ideas for a while now but no one has given me GOOD constructive critism to help me develop the idea more.



yeah, i know what you mean...
I only tend to share my ideas with my friends so i don't get critisism like the stuff in the forums...
But, you seriously had a good idea. You should definitely stick with it. you never know how far it will take you! ^_^


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yeah, i know what you mean...
> I only tend to share my ideas with my friends so i don't get critisism like the stuff in the forums...
> But, you seriously had a good idea. You should definitely stick with it. you never know how far it will take you! ^_^




Thank you very much. ^^


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> just don't let his critisism get to you, you had a great idea, you should let it flow.


BAWWWW! SOMEONE CRITICIZED HIM!

I forgot this is the furry fandom, where everyone must love and cuddle each other and nobody can ever disagree!


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> BAWWWW! SOMEONE CRITICIZED HIM!
> 
> I forgot this is the furry fandom, where everyone must love and cuddle each other and nobody can ever disagree!



Now you're being a smartass. >.> Did i say it was all love and cuddles? No. Quit being stupid. :/ Seriously if I wanted a troll I would have asked for one.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> Thank you very much. ^^



your welcome!



Heckler & Koch said:


> BAWWWW! SOMEONE CRITICIZED HIM!
> 
> I forgot this is the furry fandom, where everyone must love and cuddle each other and nobody can ever disagree!



hey, i'm just trying to be nice and caring, just like what was rarely given to me when i joined this forum.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Poor baby can't take a joke, H&K. He obviously is from the real world where people coddle you and take everything you say to heart and go out of their way to make sure his ickle feelings don't get hurt by a little fun.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> your welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> hey, i'm just trying to be nice and caring, just like what was never given to me when i joined this forum.


It shouldn't be nice and caring. It's not a hugbox, it's a fandom. I'm not saying everyone should be assholes to each other (though it's funny when someone's sarcasm detector doesn't register and they flip out, or take things too personally *HINTHINT*), but this isn't some magical place where everything is acceptable.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> your welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> hey, i'm just trying to be nice and caring, just like what was rarely given to me when i joined this forum.



Eh just ignore him. He's proven himself to be not to be friend-worthy in my eyes so just ignore him.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Poor baby can't take a joke, H&K. He obviously is from the real world where people coddle you and take everything you say to heart and go out of their way to make sure his ickle feelings don't get hurt by a little fun.


Then he can go back to his hugbox, in the meantime my fleet will continue their mining operations.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It shouldn't be nice and caring. It's not a hugbox, it's a fandom. I'm not saying everyone should be assholes to each other (though it's funny when someone's sarcasm detector doesn't register and they flip out, or take things too personally *HINTHINT*), but this isn't some magical place where everything is acceptable.



I'm a very accepting and kind person, I also enjoy making friends. :/ I don't talk bad about people or anything of the like. Got a problem with it? Then get the fuck out of my thread.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Then he can go back to his hugbox, in the meantime my fleet will continue their mining operations.


 
Progress report, soldier.


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Progress report, ho.


 
I made 600 off one person.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> I used to be a serious rper.. I know I needed fine tuning and crap and people like him come along and completely RUIN a developing idea. I haven't found ANYONE willing to help brainstorm because of people like him.



RPer you say?! Care to partake in a little something sometime, believe me, I'm willing to try anything


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Progress report, soldier.



The natives are no more. The planet has completely glassed; it's surface is nothing more than smoldering ash. The report was filed as "hostile natives requiring a full fleet of A95 Class Bombers" The Planet Cracker should be exiting hyperspace at any minute, ready to pop this sucker for all of the sweet ore within.



Dassid said:


> I'm a very accepting and kind person, I also enjoy making friends. :/ I don't talk bad about people or anything of the like. Got a problem with it? Then get the fuck out of my thread.



NOU


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> I'm a very accepting and kind person, I also enjoy making friends. :/ I don't talk bad about people or anything of the like. Got a problem with it? Then get the fuck out of my thread.


 
Why do you have such a boner for telling us how upset you are by this? We get it, you can't take a joke. I think you need to go pop a xanax and try to relax. H&K has the mining mission under control. your planet's resources will be ours in no time.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

So not worth my time... Get out of my thread now or I'm reporting you. I've had enough. I would have loved to be friends but you've shown me it was a HIGHLY stupid idea.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Poor baby can't take a joke, H&K. He obviously is from the real world where people coddle you and take everything you say to heart and go out of their way to make sure his ickle feelings don't get hurt by a little fun.



one phrase:
just trying to be nice.



Heckler & Koch said:


> It shouldn't be nice and caring. It's not a hugbox, it's a fandom. I'm not saying everyone should be assholes to each other (though it's funny when someone's sarcasm detector doesn't register and they flip out, or take things too personally *HINTHINT*), but this isn't some magical place where everything is acceptable.



Yes, it is also a forum, a place where people express their thoughts and ideas. You are entitled to your opinion and i respect that, but i am just trying to help someone who is new here. Sure they may not know many rules when they start, but that doesn't mean we should be cruel to them to teach them better. Sometimes it just takes a caring touch (so to speak).



Dassid said:


> Eh just ignore him. He's proven himself to be not to be friend-worthy in my eyes so just ignore him.



no worries, i just don't let this get to me. :3


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> RPer you say?! Care to partake in a little something sometime, believe me, I'm willing to try anything



Maybe. If you aren't like tweedle-dee and tweedle-dum here.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The natives are no more. The planet has completely glassed; it's surface is nothing more than smoldering ash. The report was filed as "hostile natives requiring a full fleet of A95 Class Bombers" The Planet Cracker should be exiting hyperspace at any minute, ready to pop this sucker for all of the sweet ore within.


 
Excellent. Proceed as planned.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> Maybe. If you aren't like tweedle-dee and tweedle-dum here.



lol


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> one phrase:
> just trying to be nice.


 
Sweetheart, I'm fine with you. I'm talking to the man with his panties in a twist over there.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> one phrase:
> just trying to be nice.
> 
> 
> ...



I like making friends so it's kinda sad when people make it a point they don't want to be friends. I'm nice. I try to be nice, people like them make it hard, I would have gladly went along with it if they weren't being so rude.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> Maybe. If you aren't like tweedle-dee and tweedle-dum here.


 
-swoon- you gave me a nickname -eyes well up with tears- 8']


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Sweetheart, I'm fine with you. I'm talking to the man with his panties in a twist over there.



not to be rude, but some people just take things too seriously, it is in their nature. they can't help it and you and H&K aren't really helping the situation much...
(to reiterate, i am not trying to be rude or mean, just honest)


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Excellent. Proceed as planned.


Yes, the ship is now in position, the crack will begin in 0100 hours.



Dassid said:


> So not worth my time... Get out of my thread now or I'm reporting you. I've had enough. I would have loved to be friends but you've shown me it was a HIGHLY stupid idea.


Jesus dude calm down. We never did anything overly hostile to you at all. You just got pissed off at some goofy scifi RP and then started bitching us out. Why are you taking this so personally? I even _gave_ you criticism, which you asked for, and you bitched me out? What the christ?


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Look.. I take things seriously like Krasl said, you may have given criticism but it wasn't in a way that looked like it was constructive. I appreciate you trying to make an rp but the way you did came off as rude to me and like you were basically mocking my idea.. I don't like arguing, I'm sorry I take things to heart but that's just me. It's something i've never been able to change and people like taking advantage of it and get me more worked up instead of taking the calmer route and saying they were sorry and that it was a simple joke and nothing more. I just wanted this to be a simple informational thread and not some bitch fest like it's become...

I don't know what to do really.. Not many people interact with me so I'm sorry if I'm socially awkward with such situations like this. I don't take jokes well either so it's recommended you be careful..

I'm sorry for being some stupid idiot.. I deserve all the bs coming down on me...


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> Maybe. If you aren't like tweedle-dee and tweedle-dum here.


 
Hey you can't talk to my pimp that way! >=C


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> Maybe. If you aren't like tweedle-dee and tweedle-dum here.



I'm not, I'm one of the tame furries when it comes to trolling.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> I like making friends so it's kinda sad when people make it a point they don't want to be friends. I'm nice. I try to be nice, people like them make it hard, I would have gladly went along with it if they weren't being so rude.



i know how that feels to...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes, the ship is now in position, the crack will begin in 0100 hours.
> 
> 
> Jesus dude calm down. We never did anything overly hostile to you at all. You just got pissed off at some goofy scifi RP and then started bitching us out. Why are you taking this so personally? I even _gave_ you criticism, which you asked for, and you bitched me out? What the christ?



alright, explination time...
*ahem*

he takes things too seriously like many people (myself including) and you began to critisize an idea close to him (and no, not in the way he wanted).

nuff said.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 20, 2010)

Just a heads up that changing OP more would probably help:  Right now it looks like you're focusing on their potential fetish / cross breeding fuel by putting a hefty emphasis on the fact that many people can breed with them.  That implies - whether by intent or not - that the will be thrust in such a position often.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Jesus balls....you want some friggin criticism?

You need to work on the development of your species a little more. While you gave an interesting description you didn't give too much background info. How did it come into existance? Diet? Also, out of curiosity, why are they warm blooded? Just because or is it a biological need?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> ...


Look, I'll give you better criticism...

You had an interesting idea, just try to make it more in the realm of reality. Part of the fun of scifi is imagining the future being like that. Don't make a planet with a billion moons the size of Jupiter. Make it smaller, give it like 1-3 moons. Give it more environments than "forest, sea, sky, underground". The "tech mixed with nature" could be interesting depending on the direction you go with it, try not to make it cliche.

Is this better now?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Look, I'll give you better criticism...
> 
> You had an interesting idea, just try to make it more in the realm of reality. Part of the fun of scifi is imagining the future being like that. Don't make a planet with a billion moons the size of Jupiter. Make it smaller, give it like 1-3 moons. Give it more environments than "forest, sea, sky, underground". The "tech mixed with nature" could be interesting depending on the direction you go with it, try not to make it cliche.
> 
> Is this better now?



there we go, that's better.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Now I'm all irritated by him threatening to report us -_-


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm not, I'm one of the tame furries when it comes to trolling.



thanks.. I've had a rough week and I wanted to do something fun here but it's turned to something worse..


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Now I'm all irritated by him threatening to report us -_-



*sigh*
...no comment...


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

*sighs* I hate how things turn out like this when I wanted to do something nice and friendly...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Now I'm all irritated by him threatening to report us -_-


I'm only irritated by the fact that I've gotten in trouble for less here...

But I guess if he feels that enraged by our goofy stuff then by all means he can go ahead and do it.



Dassid said:


> *sighs*



Soo... any comments on what we said a few posts up?


----------



## Attaman (Feb 20, 2010)

I will also say this:  If you're earnestly attempting to make such a creature, decide early on if you're going for Hard Sci-Fi or Space Opera.  Considering that they seem to be the dick-sleeve of sentient species to the point that practically anything can breed with them (The humans of that universe), as well as magic firmly being within their grasp (to the point that people can easily multi-task with it), I'm going to assume you're going for Space Opera wherein the point is in the fiction and not the science.

In which case, as has been mentioned, a further focus on the species beyond their planet and their capability to breed with others might be appreciated.  You mention tech, magic, and iron ore.  What did they do with such?  How much ore did they dig up?  Did they use it for steel?  We know they are space faring, but to what degree?  Are they stuck in-system?  Have they spread to multiple worlds?

Looking at your universe right now, all one'd see is:  Fleet, lots of metals, reptiles, some use magic, can breed with anything on two legs.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *sigh*
> ...no comment...


 



Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm only irritated by the fact that I've gotten in trouble for less here...
> 
> But I guess if he feels that enraged by our goofy stuff then by all means he can go ahead and do it.
> 
> ...


 
I suppose, I just don't like it when I get in trouble for silly things. It's like being at school.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm only irritated by the fact that I've gotten in trouble for less here...
> 
> But I guess if he feels that enraged by our goofy stuff then by all means he can go ahead and do it.
> 
> ...



Just do what you want.. I won't do anything... I'm giving up on this stupid place..


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> *sighs* I hate how things turn out like this when I wanted to do something nice and friendly...



yeah, that's why i try not to post much anymore on the forum...



KylieIsACannibal said:


>



your welcome...?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> Just do what you want.. I won't do anything... I'm giving up on this stupid place..


 
Dude really? We gave you the input you asked for and you're being all nyar.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> Just do what you want.. I won't do anything... I'm giving up on this stupid place..



not sound gay, but you seriously need a hug...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> Just do what you want.. I won't do anything... I'm giving up on this stupid place..



I don't get it... So we give you what you ask and now you rage more on us? 



KylieIsACannibal said:


> I suppose, I just don't like it when I get in trouble for silly things. It's like being at school.


Seriously, it is... I got reported one time for not accepting this guy's plush fetish and _actually got infraction points for it_.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Dude really? We gave you the input you asked for and you're being all nyar.



I DON'T CARE. It was a stupid piece of junk. I asked for something constructive, not flat out stupid crap that made me feel like an idiot for asking.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't get it... So we give you what you ask and now you rage more on us?



he's not raging, it's depression...


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't get it... So we give you what you ask and now you rage more on us?
> 
> 
> Seriously, it is... I got reported one time for not accepting this guy's plush fetish and _actually got infraction points for it_.


 
This is me depressed because I feel like a retard because the critism I am seeing is bs and not constructive. Constructive criticism is criticism or advice that is useful and intended to help or improve something, often with an offer of possible solutions. Not what you're giving me.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> I DON'T CARE. It was a stupid piece of junk. I asked for something constructive, not flat out stupid crap that made me feel like an idiot for asking.


So pretty much, you didn't get what you asked for immediately, and instead got goofy RP, so now you're throwing a hissy fit, even though we eventually gave you what you asked...

Are you secretly a kid? -_-



Krasl said:


> he's not raging, it's depression...



Son I know nerd rage when I see it, this is indeed nerd rage.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> This is me depressed because I feel like a retard because the critism I am seeing in bs and not constructive.



just try not to pay attention to the bs critisism, if it is your idea, let it grow and be yours alone. Don't let anyone change your thoughts or ideas.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> I DON'T CARE. It was a stupid piece of junk. I asked for something constructive, not flat out stupid crap that made me feel like an idiot for asking.


Are you friggin' SERIOUS? I gave you some damned constructive criticism. You're acting like a child because your thread got derailed briefly. Boo friggin hoo. We gave you the criticism, so take it like a mature person or continue your little hissy fit.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So pretty much, you didn't get what you asked for immediately, and instead got goofy RP, so now you're throwing a hissy fit, even though we eventually gave you what you asked...
> 
> Are you secretly a kid? -_-
> 
> ...




If I were a kid I wouldn't be here. And if you think I'm nerd raging you OBVIOUSLY don't know me.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Son I know nerd rage when I see it, this is indeed nerd rage.



well, not to be or sound like a smart ass, but if anything it would be geek rage (even though it is still depression, you're just slowly working it into a rage), cuz he is on a computer right now...


----------



## torachi (Feb 20, 2010)

Gone for an hour, come back and read this whole thread to find trolling, retraction of said trolling, and the ragequitting OP anyway. Win!


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Are you friggin' SERIOUS? I gave you some damned constructive criticism. You're acting like a child because your thread got derailed briefly. Boo friggin hoo. We gave you the criticism, so take it like a mature person or continue your little hissy fit.




Show me you're so called 'constructive' criticism then. :/


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously, it is... I got reported one time for not accepting this guy's plush fetish and _actually got infraction points for it_.


 
The fuck? really? That's bullshit.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Jesus balls....you want some friggin criticism?
> 
> You need to work on the development of your species a little more. While you gave an interesting description you didn't give too much background info. How did it come into existance? Diet? Also, out of curiosity, why are they warm blooded? Just because or is it a biological need?




THAT'S what I wanted! Thank you!


----------



## Attaman (Feb 20, 2010)

To be fair, and heads up:  Dassid has a complaint journal that his class is trying to have him improve his art "their way" instead of "his style".  Critique may not be readily accepted by him.

Seriously though, some more work needs to be put into them.  You've got their reproduction down, super. However, that's not going to be much use to you unless either:
A)  You plan on writing stories (judging by your one submission being drawn art, seems unlikely).
B)  Plan on roleplaying something that will bring up reproduction.
C)  Plan on buying a commission series of comics going from start to finish of reproduction.

In other words:  It's not much to go off unless you're just using them as a sex object.  You mention several other fields, but outside markings and smell (again something that are implying close-range interaction, especially smell) you are putting very few details that truly construct a species.  We know they have magic, but not how much / how powerful (just enough that your character can seemingly specialize in multiple fields with magic one of them).  We know they harvested large amounts of iron ore, but not quite what for.  We know they have a space fleet, but only through later posts and no indication of how large, how far reaching, and so on.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> If I were a kid I wouldn't be here. And if you think I'm nerd raging you OBVIOUSLY don't know me.


Well you OBVIOUSLY are very pissed off, almost as if you were... _raging_... at something very... _nerdy_...


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Just a heads up that changing OP more would probably help:  Right now it looks like you're focusing on their potential fetish / cross breeding fuel by putting a hefty emphasis on the fact that many people can breed with them.  That implies - whether by intent or not - that the will be thrust in such a position often.



It's species information not fetish information. If I need to make it more scientific I would gladly like to hear what you suggest.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> THAT'S what I wanted! Thank you!


 H&K gave you some great input as well. Next time read all the new posts before bitching at us.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Are you friggin' SERIOUS? I gave you some damned constructive criticism. You're acting like a child because your thread got derailed briefly. Boo friggin hoo. We gave you the criticism, so take it like a mature person or continue your little hissy fit.



...that's not really helping much...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> THAT'S what I wanted! Thank you!



Did you ignore what I said or are you just holding a grudge against me because of lolspacemarines?



KylieIsACannibal said:


> The fuck? really? That's bullshit.



Yeah, really... -_-


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well you OBVIOUSLY are very pissed off, almost as if you were... _raging_... at something very... _nerdy_...



Look. Let's drop it. I'm done. I WAS depressed but I got it out of my system the way depressed people do, and not the cutting of the wrists thing.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Did you ignore what I said or are you just holding a grudge against me because of lolspacemarines?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, really... -_-



I don't hold grudges. Frankly I'm really not mad at you, just a bit sad. won't bother explaining. just.. let's drop it.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> Look. Let's drop it. I'm done. I WAS depressed but I got it out of my system the way depressed people do, and not the cutting of the wrists thing.


 
Self mutilation is not only expressed by depressed people, nor is it something all people with depression do. *shock and awe*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ...that's not really helping much...


 
I DEGAF. OP was still raging at H&K and myself even after we did as he requested.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ...that's not really helping much...



I know.. I am dropping it now, at least the one finally gave me something to work with, problem is I have to sort through the crap to find it.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Self mutilation is not only expressed by depressed people, nor is it something all people with depression do. *shock and awe*



DROP the attitude or leave and think nothing more of it. K?


----------



## Attaman (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> It's species information not fetish information. If I need to make it more scientific I would gladly like to hear what you suggest.


  You don't need to make it more scientific.  The point is you need to make less of the substance reproduction related.

For instance, if I wrote up my own species that about 50% or more of the solid facts dealt with their reproductive tendencies and / or their capability to breed with other species, you'd think they were sexually based.  Now, if I wrote that up but threw some mumbo-jumbo in there like Cloaca and the like, would it dispel the fact that the majority of the solid facts are sex-related (yes, I know the cloaca is not actually used in that way).

Point being:  Add more that isn't reproduction related.  What is their culture (or, if they're truly to be believed as an expansive species, culture_s_) like?  What have they done with their technology?  Are their ships designed for war?  Exploration?  Living?  How has magic been fused with technology, if at all?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> I know.. I am dropping it now, at least the one finally gave me something to work with, problem is I have to sort through the crap to find it.


Me and Attaman also gave you stuff to work with, you're just ignoring us for some reason...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> DROP the attitude or leave and think nothing more of it. K?


 
So you can be offended but I can't?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well you OBVIOUSLY are very pissed off, almost as if i caused it...



fixed it! :3


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> So you can be offended but I can't?



That's not what I'm saying....... ugh... fine keep going. I can't make amends it seems. :/


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

I saw my tattoo. I'm going to remember why I got it and stop running my mouth for a little to see if I calm down.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> fixed it! :3


Yes because my goofing around totally justified him throwing a huge hissy fit :3


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Me and Attaman also gave you stuff to work with, you're just ignoring us for some reason...



I'm listening to Attaman, he is giving points and spots of improvement.. how is a joking rp constructive?


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

Sound like your trying to create a base for a universe there mistah. Are you gonna expand it any further for some sort of story series or RP? Or is this just a vehicle for your scalesona? :1


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes because my goofing around totally justified him throwing a huge hissy fit :3



Are you even trying to UNDERSTAND why I got offended or are you going to continue being a biased DICK?


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

TDK said:


> Sound like your trying to create a base for a universe there mistah. Are you gonna expand it any further for some sort of story series or RP? Or is this just a vehicle for your scalesona? :1



It's a developing Idea I am hoping to expand. Emphasis on hoping.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes because my goofing around totally justified him throwing a huge hissy fit :3



no comment.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> I'm listening to Attaman, he is giving points and spots of improvement.. how is a joking rp constructive?


V



Heckler & Koch said:


> Look, I'll give you better criticism...
> 
> You had an interesting idea, just try to make it more in the realm of reality. Part of the fun of scifi is imagining the future being like that. Don't make a planet with a billion moons the size of Jupiter. Make it smaller, give it like 1-3 moons. Give it more environments than "forest, sea, sky, underground". The "tech mixed with nature" could be interesting depending on the direction you go with it, try not to make it cliche.
> 
> Is this better now?


 


Dassid said:


> Are you even trying to UNDERSTAND why I got offended or are you going to continue being a biased DICK?


 
He's not being a biased dick. He has a point. You could've handled the situation differently but instead of just laughing it off you got pissed.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> Are you even trying to UNDERSTAND why I got offended or are you going to continue being a biased DICK?


I gave you what you wanted and now all you're doing is making angry posts directed at ME with words CAPITALIZED to show your ANGER and EMOTION.

Did you not read the wall of text I posted for you that gave me thoughts and input on your world you created?


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> no comment.



Least it's calmed down a little..


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And then space marines invaded and stripped the planet of all of it's natural resources.
> 
> The End.



That's how you started it. :/ Hardly constructive my good sir. And sorry for being emotional. Not my fault you gave me the wrong image.


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> It's a developing Idea I am hoping to expand. Emphasis on hoping.



Hope in this fandom is nothing more than having an imagination and a good word processor.

BTW: This thread... funny as hell... especially at 1:30 in the morning.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> V
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't laugh...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> That's how you started it. :/ Hardly constructive my good sir. And sorry for being emotional. Not my fault you gave me the wrong image.


I was being a dumbass, you seemed to be laughing and going along with it at first.

Then I gave you your criticism and you got even more angry. What do you want from me?


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

TDK said:


> Hope in this fandom is nothing more than having an imagination and a good word processor.
> 
> BTW: This thread... funny as hell... especially at 1:30 in the morning.



Yeah I would assume so.. A lot of misunderstanding and apparent lack of keeping up with posts.. I'm not claiming I'm innocent here. x.x


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I was being a dumbass, you seemed to be laughing and going along with it at first.
> 
> Then I gave you your criticism and you got even more angry. What do you want from me?



A redo?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> That's how you started it. :/ Hardly constructive my good sir. And sorry for being emotional. Not my fault you gave me the wrong image.


 
It isn't your fault you misinterpreted what he said? When he was speaking about a fictional planet?



Dassid said:


> I don't laugh...


 
Jesus. You're like Gary the Goth.


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> A redo?



Lol Retry. Press A to Continue.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> Least it's calmed down a little..



indeed...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> A redo?


I already did that, I gave you better, less hostile criticism.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I was being a dumbass, you seemed to be laughing and going along with it at first.
> 
> Then I gave you your criticism and you got even more angry. What do you want from me?



a little more sincerity would be nice... :3
(you've been doing better by the way)


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> It isn't your fault you misinterpreted what he said? When he was speaking about a fictional planet?
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus. You're like Gary the Goth.



Sorry for being so. Lot's of people compare me to Eeyore from Winnie the Poo. >:I Yeah i know childish but it's the best comparison they can come up with.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I already did that, I gave you better, less hostile criticism.



A better redo when both sides are completely aware of it happening? ._.'


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> Sorry for being so. Lot's of people compare me to Eeyore from Winnie the Poo. >:I



lol, that's horrible...


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, that's horrible...


  Tell me about it..


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> Sorry for being so. Lot's of people compare me to Eeyore from Winnie the Poo. >:I Yeah i know childish but it's the best comparison they can come up with.








Your new fursona, I should definitely draw some gift art for you, NSFW of course :3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Gary the Goth
http://vampire.riotamot.com/readArchive.php?IssueNo=41


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

TDK said:


> Your new fursona, I should definitely draw some gift art for you, NSFW of course :3



NSFW...of eeyore?
wow, that's f***ed up...
lol


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Gary the Goth
> http://vampire.riotamot.com/readArchive.php?IssueNo=41



lol, wow, that was actually pretty funny! ^0^


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

TDK said:


> Your new fursona, I should definitely draw some gift art for you, NSFW of course :3


 
Oh har har har. >..> I should bite you for that.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Gary the Goth
> http://vampire.riotamot.com/readArchive.php?IssueNo=41



I'm not sure weather you're saying I'm depressing or weether I should get shot by posting that. Maybe both... I didn't mean to upset you..


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

I read that comic religiously. Updates every monday.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> I'm not sure weather you're saying I'm depressing or weether I should get shot by posting that. Maybe both... I didn't mean to upset you..


 
When I said you remind me of Gary the Goth, I meant his mannerisms. He is all full of woe, but with no real need to be. You're only as happy as you can let yourself be. If you continue to dwell on the bad in life you'll never recognize the good and it'll pass you by.


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> Oh har har har. >..> I should bite you for that.



Hey hey hey, keep that mouth somewhere else. I'm pretty hard to chew, just ask H&K.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> When I said you remind me of Gary the Goth, I meant his mannerisms. He is all full of woe, but with no real need to be. You're only as happy as you can let yourself be. If you continue to dwell on the bad in life you'll never recognize the good and it'll pass you by.



I've heard that lots of times. I've been trying to take it to heart but for me it's not as simple as snapping my fingers and having it simply happen, I've been like this most of my life so it takes me time. I can joke around and stuff but usually if I don't know the person I need to be forewarned. It's why I like making friends so they understand me and stuff like.. earlier.. doesn't happen..


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> Oh har har har. >..> I should bite you for that.



you can bite me... 



KylieIsACannibal said:


> I read that comic religiously. *Updates every monday.*



lol, that's pretty cool!


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

TDK said:


> Hey hey hey, keep that mouth somewhere else. I'm pretty hard to chew, just ask H&K.


 
I'm sure he knows aaaalll about how hard you are to chew. *smirks* Read his thread earlier. XD


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> I've heard that lots of times. I've been trying to take it to heart but for me it's not as simple as snapping my fingers and having it simply happen, I've been like this most of my life so it takes me time. I can joke around and stuff but usually if I don't know the person I need to be forewarned. It's why I like making friends so they understand me and stuff like.. earlier.. doesn't happen..



lol, that sounds just like me!


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you can bite me...
> 
> 
> ./////.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, that sounds just like me!



XD


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> ./////.



*gasp*


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *gasp*



What? o////o


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> I've heard that lots of times. I've been trying to take it to heart but for me it's not as simple as snapping my fingers and having it simply happen, I've been like this most of my life so it takes me time. I can joke around and stuff but usually if I don't know the person I need to be forewarned. It's why I like making friends so they understand me and stuff like.. earlier.. doesn't happen..


 
Sweetie, I know it's not simple. I'm ADHD, OCD, Depressive, have a severe Panic disorder, and possibly schizo. Shit ain't easy. I wanna throw myself in traffic daily. However, I've been working on myself for years now. I have to tell myself I'm stepping back when I get depressed and work through the issues.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Sweetie, I know it's not simple. I'm ADHD, OCD, Depressive, have a severe Panic disorder, and possibly schizo. Shit ain't easy. I wanna throw myself in traffic daily. However, I've been working on myself for years now. I have to tell myself I'm stepping back when I get depressed and work through the issues.



Well I'm OCD and extremely depressive, I am only Attention Deficit, and may have other mental problems I don't yet know about.. I never have suicidal thoughts except for simply letting myself waste away into nothingness. I.. realize I'm pretty dark too a lot of the time but that happens when you've been an outcast basically since you could remember... Just recently in the new town I've moved too things have been a lot better so I'm trying to pry out of my shell in this new environment.. but old mannerisms and habits die hard..


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

Usually letting my inner monologue say "you're being a fucking pussy. so WHAT if _______ happened. Shit happens. Get over it." works


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Sweetie, I know it's not simple. I'm ADHD, OCD, Depressive, have a severe Panic disorder, and possibly schizo. Shit ain't easy. I wanna throw myself in traffic daily. However, I've been working on myself for years now. I have to tell myself I'm stepping back when I get depressed and work through the issues.





Dassid said:


> Well I'm OCD and extremely depressive, I am only Attention Deficit, and may have other mental problems I don't yet know about.. I never have suicidal thoughts except for simply letting myself waste away into nothingness. I.. realize I'm pretty dark too a lot of the time but that happens when you've been an outcast basically since you could remember... Just recently in the new town I've moved too things have been a lot better so I'm trying to pry out of my shell in this new environment.. but old mannerisms and habits die hard..



New topic: Why do people think all furries have mental disorders?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

probably because many of us do. Dur.


----------



## torachi (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> I didn't mean to upset you..


 
Dude, you are a total bitch.



KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm ADHD, OCD, Depressive, have a severe Panic disorder, and *possibly schizo.*


 
Bwahaha!
Good one!


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

Yep. A lot of us are mentally perturbed. Oh and Kylie, those comics are a good way to cheer up. Thanks for posting that link.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

torachi said:


> Dude, you are a total bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're point? I'm emotional. I don't have to be desensitized like a lot of people.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

torachi said:


> Bwahaha!
> Good one!


...?



Dassid said:


> Yep. A lot of us are mentally perturbed. Oh and Kylie, those comics are a good way to cheer up. Thanks for posting that link.


No problem


----------



## torachi (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> You're point? I'm emotional. I don't have to be desensitized like a lot of people.


 
Desensitized doesn't mean you have to bend over and open your anus to make people happy. It also doesn't mean playing the pity card over and over to get people to stop picking on you. Those are bitch moves.


----------



## torachi (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> ...?


 
ROFL!!!

It _was_ a joke, right?


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

torachi said:


> Desensitized doesn't mean you have to bend over and open your anus to make people happy. It also doesn't mean playing the pity card over and over to get people to stop picking on you. Those are bitch moves.



No comment.


----------



## Bando (Feb 20, 2010)

torachi said:


> ROFL!!!
> 
> It _was_ a joke, right?



I doubt it.


----------



## torachi (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> No comment.


 
You quoted and replied with no comment?? WTF?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

torachi said:


> ROFL!!!
> 
> It _was_ a joke, right?


 
I....what? You know what, I'ma disregard this as I am much too tired to distinguish sarcasm from genuine curiousity.


----------



## torachi (Feb 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I doubt it.


 
I refuse to believe anyone says they are "possibly schizo" seriously!


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

torachi said:


> Desensitized doesn't mean you have to bend over and open your anus to make people happy. It also doesn't mean playing the pity card over and over to get people to stop picking on you. Those are bitch moves.



Way to shit on his entire life Torachi, when he eventually commits suicide, his angsty furry ghost will haunt you and make your dick go hard in public places or possess you and force you to do terrible and embarrassing things.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

torachi said:


> I refuse to believe anyone says they are "possibly schizo" seriously!


 
When I said possibly, it means I researched schizophrenia and I display many of the signs and symptoms of it. However, I will not go to a doctor because I am not interested in dealing with more pills and I frankly can't afford a therapist.


----------



## torachi (Feb 20, 2010)

TDK said:


> Way to shit on his entire life Torachi, when he eventually commits suicide, his angsty furry ghost will haunt you and make your dick go hard in public places or possess you and force you to do terrible and embarrassing things.


 
That sounds sexy.


----------



## torachi (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> When I said possibly, it means I researched schizophrenia and I display many of the signs and symptoms of it. However, I will not go to a doctor because I am not interested in dealing with more pills and I frankly can't afford a therapist.


 
I'm pretty sure you'd know if you were schizo...lots of symptoms can be mirrored in plenty of other defects. But if you really cannot distinguish reality from fantasy, pills may be your only option of living a semi-normal life.

Just sayin'.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

TDK said:


> Way to shit on his entire life Torachi, when he eventually commits suicide, his angsty furry ghost will haunt you and make your dick go hard in public places or possess you and force you to do terrible and embarrassing things.


 
I always wanted to be a spirit, just so I could haunt the fuck out of people. I'd be a poltergeist :3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

torachi said:


> I'm pretty sure you'd know if you were schizo...lots of symptoms can be mirrored in plenty of other defects. But if you really cannot distinguish reality from fantasy, pills may be your only option of living a semi-normal life.
> 
> Just sayin'.


 
Normality is boring. Anyway, I have a plethora of other issues to deal with and the problems don't severely bother me.


----------



## Dassid (Feb 20, 2010)

torachi said:


> That sounds sexy.



Wow.. Just wow... Do you care at all for other people?


----------



## torachi (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Normality is boring. Anyway, I have a plethora of other issues to deal with and the problems don't severely bother me.


 
Aight, man, if you dig disembodied demons that's all you.


----------



## torachi (Feb 20, 2010)

Dassid said:


> Wow.. Just wow... Do you care at all for other people?


 
Of course I do. I don't think I showed strong sociopathic qualities. I just called you a bitch because you acted like one throughout this thread.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

torachi said:


> Aight, man, if you dig disembodied demons that's all you.


 
....lolwhat? I don't see demons 


torachi said:


> Of course I do. I don't think I showed strong sociopathic qualities. I just called you a bitch because you acted like one throughout this thread.


 
I'm a sociopath :]


----------



## torachi (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm a sociopath


 
Sociopathic schizophrenic panicky obsessive on teh loose!


----------

